
Recreating a book forbidden by the Spanish government from El Quijote - melenaboija
https://www.findingfarina.com/
======
melenaboija
The Spanish government has forbidden a book called Fariña as some politicians
have requested so. They seem to be involved with drug traffic.

To have the book available, the association of book stores from Madrid have
recreated the whole book word by word from El Quijote.

